# Calling BYOB Baits & a Contest!



## Jim

I need you buddy. :lol: 

I scored some swimbaits off of ebay that I need painted. Two are fast sinking (4.65 ounces) and one is slow sinking (4.25 ounces). Other than weight, they look the same.

I want my floater to be painted like this:






I want one my sinkers to be painted all Black...super shiny Black if you know what I mean. My midnight bass killer.

The second Sinker I am going to give away to a member that has the ability(equipment wise) and desire to throw 5 ounce swimbaits. 






Now for the contest! *This contest is open to any member that has the ability to chuck 5 ounce baits. IF your a finesse fisherman, this is not for you.*

All you need to do is enter here with a color choice you would want your bait painted. I will pick with random.org and send the baits off to BYOB to be painted on my dime and shipped to you. Contest ends September 11, 2001 at 8PM Eastern Time. The winner will have 48 hours to claim the swimbait to me via PM or it goes to the next random winner.

Disclaimer: All things can change because.

Here you can get an idea what it will look like together, but unpainted........


----------



## fender66

That is one big lure.

What if I'd want it to be painted the same as your floater? That's exactly what I'd want....but maybe with a bit of red under the chin. (just to be different) :mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I hope my dryer can handle a 5oz bait  

Anything goes, so don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## lswoody

Think I'll sit this one out. 5 oz is a heavy bait!!!!!


----------



## devilmutt

I throw this Black Dog Tail Wagger with an old ABU Garcia round reel and a flippin stick, so I'll play. 






I'll choose Yellow Perch.


----------



## Dragonman

I would like to have it, just because. If i were to win, could it be painted like a bullhead with the tinboats logo on the side?


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Baby bass :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79

Chartroise.


----------



## GreenRiver

I believe I could heave that on one of my round ABU Garcia Catfishing rigs for some Hybrid Stripers. Don't know if it would work but would be willing to try. If I won, I would like it painted like this Central Stoneroller in breeding colors (if possible):


----------



## po1

Baby Bass has always been a strong producer


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: Baby Bass =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great contest - I do not fish SB that big so I will just watch this one


----------



## wasilvers

Yellow Perch - cause when I catch them here, there is a good chance I will get bit by a big bass or northern. I know just where to throw him at too...- been bit by a 5lber more than once, he just waits for the perch to come off the shallow grass. Really hope I win, if not, I might have to order my own.


----------



## SVOMike86

I'm in. Yellow perch PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.


----------



## Brine

Rainbow Trout! 8)


----------



## BassinChris

im in. I like golden shiner. bass love them in florida


----------



## benjineer

I want one painted like a striped mullet.


----------



## fish2keel

Ill play along....if I won it I would want it to be painted fire tiger! Also loved that scheme


----------



## Fisherjeep

Rainbow trout would be very nice. =P~


----------



## floundahman

Baby bass would be perfect.


----------



## JonBoatfever

I would like it like an injured blue back heron, for striper fishing


----------



## Captain Ahab

JonBoatfever said:


> I would like it like an injured blue back heron, for striper fishing



MY MAN!!


----------



## lovedr79

JonBoatfever said:


> I would like it like an injured blue back heron, for striper fishing



That's awesome! I would like to see a endangered outer banks piping plover design. This bird that next in the middle of a good beach instead of on the dunes. this bird helped to close off a lot of good surf fishing spots.


----------



## HOUSE

sweet contest!
I really like the perch colors like this:


----------



## jspansel

Im in!

Yellow perch!


----------



## juggernoob

Black


----------



## BYOB Fishing

lovedr79 said:


> I would like to see a endangered outer banks piping plover design.




alright...now you're just messing with me... :twisted:


----------



## lovedr79

Lol. Yup. Chartroise. Is what I would like.


----------



## 00 mod

Ok, I just got a combo big enough to throw these......


I like the perch pattern in "house's" post!

Jeff


----------



## HOUSE

BYOB Fishing said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see a endangered outer banks piping plover design.
> 
> 
> 
> alright...now you're just messing with me... :twisted:
Click to expand...


That post cracked me up!!! =D>


----------



## zeedogg

I would love to have this in a crappie scheme.


----------



## Jim

The Winner of the custom painted swimbait is floundahman!

Congrats bud! I will send them out to BYOB next Tuesday for painting!

Thanks for playing guys!

Jim


----------



## floundahman

Wow, Thank you very much Jim!


----------



## fender66

I'd love to see pics of the finished pain job.

Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79

CONGRATS!


----------



## HOUSE

floundahman said:


> Baby bass would be perfect.


This is going to be one sweet looking baby bass! congrats on winning...post a pic when you get it please!


----------



## floundahman

Got my swimbait today. Looks great! Thank you Jim! Thank you BYOB! It's so nice, I don't know if I want to fish with it or put it in a display case. Thanks again.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Wow that looks great with the fins! Do you mind if I post that photo on my facebook page?


----------



## fender66

BYOB Fishing said:


> Wow that looks great with the fins! Do you mind if I post that photo on my facebook page?



+1 Looks great. I wouldn't fish with it.. You should send it to me for safe keeping. :LOL2:


----------



## floundahman

BYOB Fishing said:


> Wow that looks great with the fins! Do you mind if I post that photo on my facebook page?


Go right ahead. The paint job is incredible. Thought about lippin' it and posting a pic on the board :LOL2: :---)


----------



## floundahman

+1 Looks great. I wouldn't fish with it.. You should send it to me for safe keeping. :LOL2:[/quote]


How much do you charge to keep it safe?LOL!


----------



## Jim

That does look awesome! I was thinking of using spike it color for the tail, not sure if I should. What kind of hooks are you going to put on it? I have no clue.


----------



## floundahman

Jim, I'm planning on putting a 6/0 treble on the front and a 4/0 frog hook on the back. I don't intend to color the tail at this point.


----------

